# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > طراحی و ساخت بازی‌های کامپیوتری >  ساختن بازی رایانه ای!

## BBoykaa

با سلام و عرض خسته نباشید به تمامی کاربران این سایت
من تازه عضو این سایت شدم و از همه عزیزتن خواهشمندم در موارد زیر اطلاعات خود را در اختیار من قرار بدهند:
1-من علاقه مند به ساخت بازیهای رایانه ای(به صورت حرفهای) هستم ولی هیچ چیز نمیدونم و باید از صفر شروع کنم میخواستم مرا در این مورد راهنمایی کنید که از کجا باید شروع کنم.
2-کمپانیهای حرفهای نظیرEA,Ubisoft,Capcom,...برای ساخت بازیها از چه روشی استفاده میکنند(3dmax-maya-++c-#c)؟واینکه میشه تو ایران همچین شاهکارهایی خلق کرد یا نه؟

----------


## mehrzad007

پسرم تنها توصیه ای که توی این راه به تو می کنم سرچ کردنه و صبر !
اول این سایت رو سرچ کن . بعد هم از گوگل کمک بگیر .

----------


## Mamdos

> 2-کمپانیهای حرفهای نظیرEA,Ubisoft,Capcom,...برای ساخت بازیها از چه روشی استفاده میکنند(3dmax-maya-++c-#c)؟واینکه میشه تو ایران همچین شاهکارهایی خلق کرد یا نه؟


دوست عزیز، فراموش نکنید که این شرکت‌ها مهم‌ترین کاری که می‌کنند فروختن بازی است نه تولید بازی؛ منظورم این است که اگر پول حاصل از فروش بازی‌های قبلی‌شان را نداشتند نمی‌توانستند چنین «شاهکار»هایی خلق کنند. بنابراین صحبت فقط سر توانایی فنی نیست (که خیلی‌ها دارند) بلکه سر این است که چطور هزینه‌های سنگین چنین کاری را می‌توان تأمین کرد. تا سازوکار مطمئنی برای تأمین هزینه‌های سنگین چنین پروژه‌هایی نداشته باشید نمی‌توانید چنین شاهکارهایی تولید کنید. بدون تعارف. خیالتان هم راحت: مشکل از توانایی‌های فنی نیست.

بیشتر کار توسعه‌ی بازی (یا هر نرم‌افزار یا هر محصول دیگری) فروختن آن است نه تولید کردن آن. فکر می‌کنم شرکت‌های بزرگ هم بیشتر از ۹۰ درصد بودجه‌ی خود را صرف فروش و بازاریابی و اداره‌ی شرکت و این جور چیزها می‌کنند نه تحقیق و توسعه. این موضوعی است که بیش‌تر آدم‌های فنی دست کم می‌گیرند و بعد وقتی بدون برنامه‌ریزی بازاریابی و فروش یا تأمین منابع مالی شروع می‌کنند و به جایی نمی‌رسند تعجب می‌کنند یا از زمین و زمان ایراد می‌گیرند.

مشکل نرم‌افزارهای فروش انبوه (نه خدمات نرم‌افزاری که برحسب سفارش ارائه می‌شوند) از جمله بازی‌ها در ایران هم همین است، چون رسم نیست کسی نرم‌افزار را به قیمت واقعی بخرد بنابراین تولید آن‌ها یا صرفه‌ی اقتصادی ندارد یا مشکل است و حاشیه‌ی سود کمی دارد؛ وگرنه توانایی فنی چیزی نیست که نتوان به دست آورد. شما در ایران برای تولید بازی «به صورت حرفه‌ای» یا باید به کمک‌های دولتی تکیه کنید (مثل چند تا شرکتی که در ایران بازی تولید می‌کنند) یا باید از مدل متن‌باز استفاده کنید (که نیاز به صرف زمان و حوصله‌ی زیاد و بدون مزد دارد) یا احتمالاً به صادرات فکر کنید تا خرجتان در بیاید. احتمالاً در مورد شما و بیشتر علاقه‌مندان مدل متن‌باز بهترین گزینه است و باید فکر کسب درآمد را از سرتان بیرون کنید.




> 1-من علاقه مند به ساخت بازیهای رایانه ای(به صورت حرفهای) هستم ولی هیچ چیز نمیدونم و باید از صفر شروع کنم میخواستم مرا در این مورد راهنمایی کنید که از کجا باید شروع کنم.


من هم پیشنهاد می‌کنم در وب جستجو کنید. برای شروع فکر می‌کنم بهتر است یک موتور بازی آماده (ترجیحاً متن‌باز) را انتخاب کنید و روی آن متمرکز شوید تا بتوانید برایش بازی بنویسید. یا اگر نمی‌خواهید یک بازی را از صفر شروع کنید، پروژه‌های بازی‌سازی متن‌باز زیادی وجود دارند که بعید نیست از کمک شما استقبال کنند (البته اگر مهارت کافی ندارید نباید انتظار زیادی داشته باشید، شاید به شما بگویند با ترجمه‌ی بازی‌ها به فارسی یا آزمایش نسخه‌های جدیدشان شروع کنید تا کمی تجربه به دست بیاورید). در سورس‌فورج با یک جستجوی ساده یا مرور فهرست بازی‌ها صدها پروژه‌ی بازی‌سازی فعال پیدا می‌شود. در osp.ir که یک وب‌گاه ایرانی است هم چندتایی پروژه هستند که نمی‌دانم چقدر فعالند. همچنین در gamedev.ir هم شاید آقای محمدی و دوستانشان بتوانند به شما کمک کنند هرچند فکر نمی‌کنم هنوز پروژه‌ی بازی‌سازی فعالی داشته باشند بلکه فعلاً دارند موتور می‌نویسند. چیزی هم که توی وب زیاده منابع آموزشی بازی‌سازیه. با کمی جستجو و حوصله می‌توانید همه چیز یاد بگیرید!

----------


## mosab_vb

دوست عزیزم بهتر است به سایت futureworld.ir یه سری بزنی که دوست خوبم شهروز علیمحمدی استاد این کاره و آموزش میده.اونجا به آرزوت حتما خواهی رسید.اونجا فقط واسه این کارها ساخته شده.

----------


## Nima_NF

شرکت های بزرگ سازنده بازی های کامپیوتری از برنامه نویسی ++C/C برای توسعه game engine خودشان استفاده می کنند (حال یا خودشان می سازند  یا از game engine های آماده استفاده می کنند) و اکثرا از API های سیستم عامل مورد نظر استفاده می کنند. یعنی برای ویندوز win32 و برای گرافیک در ویندوز directx و برای گرافیک در همه سیستم عامل ها از openGL استفاده می کنند و برخی شرکت ها نیز برای تکمیل کارشان از SDL استفاده می کنند.
اما به یک نکته توجه کنید که عده بسیار محدودی در دنیا برای ویندوز از MFC برای ساخت game engine خودشان استفاده می کنند (که دلایل فنی بسیاری دارد) و اگر جایی از فردی در کشورمان پرسیدید و دیدید که همه در ایران از MFC استفاده می کنند ، زیاد تعجب نکنید . (؟)

ضمنا در سال های اخیر در این شرکت ها برنامه نویسان ابزار (tools) نیز استخدام می شوند که علاوه بر ++C/C به زبان های جدید مثل #C  و همین طور به یکی از زبان های اسکریپتی lua , perl, python نیز آشنایی داشته باشند (البته برای #C فقط آشنایی ، ولی در مورد ++C/C تسلط و حرفه ای بودن مد نظر است) و از آن ها برای نوشتن برنامه هایی/ ابزار هایی استفاده می کنند که فقط برای راحتی کار در شرکت استفاده می شوند و به مشتری فروخته نمی شوند و همینطور در بازی مستقیما استفاده نمی شوند. بنابر این فکر نکنید که ساخت بازی با #C توسط این سری از شرکت ها انجام می شود.(با وجود تمام کوشش های مایکروسافت برای سلطه بر این حوزه) (البته به جز یک عده بسیار بسیار  اندکی)

در هر حال متاسفانه با وجود امکان ساخت بازی ، کشورمان در شرایطی قرار ندارد که بتوانیم به همین راحتی (حتی با سرمایه بسیار) برای بازی های خود ناشر بین المللی (publisher) انتخاب کنیم و بازی ها را توسط آن ها به صورت جهانی  بفروشیم. لذا باید به روش های دیگر به فروش جهانی آن ها اقدام کنیم.

سه تا از بهترین سایت ها :
http://www.gamedev.net
http://www.devmaster.net/engines/
http://www.persian-designers.com (دارای فروم فعال و فارسی)

----------


## kochol

سلام
من یه پروژه ای رو دیدم که از سی شارپ به عنوان زبان اسکریپتی داخل خود موتور استفاده کرده بود.
به نظر شما چه طوری این کار رو انجام داده بود؟

----------


## mosab_vb

Nima_NF به نظر من futureworld.ir تخصصی ترین سایت در زمینه ی ساخت بازی هستش.البته persian-designers هم خوبه.

----------


## Nima_NF

> من یه پروژه ای رو دیدم که از سی شارپ به عنوان زبان اسکریپتی داخل خود موتور استفاده کرده بود. به نظر شما چه طوری این کار رو انجام داده بود؟


همان طور که احتمالا می دانید زبان #C یک زبان ISO است (یعنی استاندارد جهانی مثل زبان C/C++‎) که هر کسی می تواند با دریافت استاندارد ها ، آن را توسعه و در سیستم خود embed کند. نمونه آن هم پروژه mono هست (که البته بخش اصلی آن پیاده سازی دات نت است نه فقط زبان #C و یا کامپایلر آن ) که در دست همگان قرار دارد.جایگزینی زبان #C به جای سایر زبان های اسکریپتی واقعا فکر جالبی هست و دردسر ها را خیلی کم می کند. اما حالا چگونه این کار را کردند دقیقا  نمی دانم ، حتما قدرت زیادی داشتند ، ولی در هر صورت در حال حاضر embed کردن زبان های اسکریپتی و مفسر های آن ها بسیار راحت تر است.

راستی game engine  و فروم شما را هم قبلا دیده بودم (KGE) کار بسیار خوب و ارزنده ای هست. مخصوصا وقتی که آن را به لینوکس هم بردید.  آرزوی موفقیت برای شما دارم و امیدوارم به کارتان با تمام قدرت ادامه دهید.




> به نظر من futureworld.ir تخصصی ترین سایت در زمینه ی ساخت بازی هستش


نمی دانم اشکال از اینترنت من هست (من که نه ، همان ADSL مخابرات) یا این که سایت down هست ، چون من که نمی توانم وارد سایت بشم. راستش بنا به دلایلی (؟) زیاد دنبال سایت های فارسی نمی روم.

----------


## BBoykaa

از راهنمایی های همه دوستان ممنونم .

----------


## kochol

سلام



> راستی game engine و فروم شما را هم قبلا دیده بودم (KGE) کار بسیار خوب و ارزنده ای هست. مخصوصا وقتی که آن را به لینوکس هم بردید. آرزوی موفقیت برای شما دارم و امیدوارم به کارتان با تمام قدرت ادامه دهید.


خیلی ممنون از نظرتون.
اول که می خواستم که رو لینوکس ببرم اصلا نمی دونستم که باید چی کار کنم ولی با کمک دوستم هم با لینوکس بیشتر اشنا شدم و هم تونستم پورت لینوکس KGE رو بنویسم.

تیم ما هم داره روز به روز بزرگتر و پیشرفته تر (از نظر فنی افراد گروه) می شه به طوری که یک نفر برای پورت کردن KGE به لینوکس داریم البته روی قسمت های دیگه که بیشتر مربوط به هسته انجین هست کار می کنه.

برای نسخه 0.0.6 هم یه عالمه کد نویشتیم و هنوز هم یه عالمه مونده که بنویسیم باید بگم که نسخه 0.0.6 قابل اطمینان ترین نسخه KGE خواهد بود و قابلیت رندر صحنه های بزرگ را خواهد داشت.

----------


## kochol

[qoute]
من یه پروژه ای رو دیدم که از سی شارپ به عنوان زبان اسکریپتی داخل خود موتور استفاده کرده بود.
[/qoute]

سلام
فهمیدم چه طوریه تو سی ++ دات نت یه سری کلاس و توابع هست که کد دات نت رو کامپایل می کنه و بعد اجرا می کنه فقط کافیه که یه پورت دات نت بسازی و تمومه تو دایرکت ایکس اس دی کی هم یه مثال داره.

اگر که بشه رو لینوکس هم این کار رو انجام داد خیلی خوب می شه.
البته این نوع اسکریپت باید سریع باشه ولی خوب فرقش با اسکریپت های دیگه مثل lua اینه که اونا کامپایل نمی خوان و با اشاره گر به تابع کار می کنند.

----------


## Nima_NF

> [qoute]
> من یه پروژه ای رو دیدم که از سی شارپ به عنوان زبان اسکریپتی داخل خود موتور استفاده کرده بود.
> [/qoute]
> 
> سلام
> فهمیدم چه طوریه تو سی ++ دات نت یه سری کلاس و توابع هست که کد دات نت رو کامپایل می کنه و بعد اجرا می کنه فقط کافیه که یه پورت دات نت بسازی و تمومه تو دایرکت ایکس اس دی کی هم یه مثال داره.


اگر فقط هدف استفاده از زبان #C بدون استفاده از دات نت باشد ، آنگاه به نظرم ارزش استفاده از آن به عنوان زبان اسکریپتی را دارد ، چون اگر از طریق دات نت کامپایل شود به هر حال فکر می کنم نسبت به native کاهش performance خواهیم داشت که در مورد بازی ها  برای خیلی ها از جمله من مورد قبول نیست و جدا از اینکه در کارهای اسکریپتی موتور ، عموما نیازی به استفاده از قابلیت های دات نت احساس نمی شود (وقتی تمامی کدهای موتور Native هستند) . نظر شما چی هست ؟

موتوری که شما دیدید از دات نت استفاده می کرد ؟


تشکر از بابت اطلاعات

----------


## mosab_vb

> نمی دانم اشکال از اینترنت من هست (من که نه ، همان ADSL مخابرات) یا این که سایت down هست ، چون من که نمی توانم وارد سایت بشم. راستش بنا به دلایلی (؟) زیاد دنبال سایت های فارسی نمی روم.


http://www.futureworldco.com

----------


## kochol

سلام
راستش به نظر من از نظر سرعت فرق زیادی نمی کنن با هم هر دو اسکریپت باید سریع باشن منظورم #c و lua هست اتفاقا تو (هیف که یادم نمی یاد که تو چه سایتی بود) سایتش نوشته بود که چون از #c استفاده می کنه سرعت اسکریپت هاش نزدیک به native هستند.
ولی خوب lua و phyton هم که اشاره گر به تابع هستند که اونها هم خیلی سریع هستند.

به نظر من ایرادی که داره اینه که سی شارپ خوب خیلی سنگینه و توابع خیلی زیادی داره که به عنوان یه زبان اسکریپنی ضعف محسوب می شه مثلا با اینکه phyton خیلی مشهور هست و خیلی جاها ازش استفاده شده ولی کسایی که از lua استفاده می کنند می گویند که lua چون کوچکتر و کم حجم تر هست بهتره.

راستی اون موتوری که من دیدم با سی++ نوشته شده بود و به عنوان یه زبان اسکریپتی داخل ادیتور از سی شارپ استفاده کرده بود.

----------


## kochol

سلام
اون موتور را پیدا کردم.
http://unity3d.com/unity/features/scripting

----------


## saied_hacker

چرا شما برنامه نویسا/طاحان بازی هی می گین امروز یک ساعته نمی دونم چی چی رو نوشتم و... نمرید سراغ ساخت بازی به صورت نمیه حرفه ای/حرفه ای ؟

یعنی این همه برنامه نویسی که داریم با هم با کمک دولت و ... نمی تونیم یه بازی یا یه موتور طراحی کنیم؟
همشم تغسیر دولت نیست فقط نبود قانون کپی رایت و عدم حمایت مالی و خشن و غیر اخلاقی جلوه دادن بازی و..
هست . 
جسارت منو ببخشید...

----------


## CodeMasterX

بعد از مدت ها داشتم توی سایت چرخ میزدم که واقعا دلم نیومد به این تاپیک جواب ندم. اینکه علاقمندان به Game Programming سوال کنن که از کجا باید شروع کنیم و اصلا قضیه چیه خوبه، خیلی هم خوبه. ولی جواب هایی میشونم و می خونم که واقعا.....

این جواب برای تمام علاقمندان و عزیزانی هست که فکر می کنن GameProgramming هم مثل 4 تا کار فسقلی با 4،5 تا کتاب و 10 تا پروژه نمونه قال قضیش کنده میشده، مخصوصا دوست عزیزمون اقای saied_hacker، با کمال احترام. و اما پاسخ :

اولا که صنعت Video Games در ایران حتی وجود هم نداره، دوما در ایران هیچ دانشگاه، مرکز آموزشی و اساتیدی نیستند که حتی آشنایی جزئی یا سابقه فعالیت در چنین چیزهایی رو داشته باشند. دیگه چه برسه به آموزشکده ها و کتب و منابع و غیره.

علم تولید بازی های ویدیویی کلا بحث وحشتناک پیچیده ای هست. برنامه نویسانی که فعالیت می کنند حد اقل باید به یکی از زبان های برنامه نویسی تسلط 100% و بلکم بیشتر داشته باشن که عملا ++C هست. در کنار این فاز کد نویسی، بخش اعضم کار به طراحان و مدل سازان گرافیک دو بعدی و سه بعدی مربوط میشه. کمپانی های بزرگی مثل Ubi Soft یا EA Games و غیره، حد اقل فقط 100 نفر اعضای طراح و انیماتور دارند. برنامه نویس هایی که در آخر فقط کد می نویسند شاید به 10 نفر هم نرسند. این کمپانی ها تیم های مجزایی از ریاضیدان ها و فیزیکدان ها دارند. برای تولید و شبیه سازی سیستم های پیچیده ای که امروزه تو بازار میبینید، مثلا بازی هایی مثل Call of Duty 4 که فیزیک و گرافیک وحشتناک قوی ای دارند، حد اقل باید در حد کارشناسی (عملا خیلی بالاتر! ) ریاضی و فیزیک بلد باشین.

فقط کافیه بخواین یه سیستم خیلی ساده شبیه سازی کنید که بخش شدن آب یا شکسته شدن شیشه یا تکون خوردن پارچه رو شبیه سازی کنه، برای همین ممکنه خیلی برنامه نویسی پیچیده ای لازم نباشه، ولی حد اقل باید در حد لیسانس ریاضی و فیزیک کاربردی علم و دانش داشته باشید. در آخر هم هیچ کس خودش به تنهایی کاری نمی کنه. مشاور و راهنمای اصلی تمام این برنامه نویس ها همون تیم های ریاضی دان و فیزیکدان هستند که خودشون هم اکثرا کد نویسی می کنند.

نتیجتا توی کشوری که علوم پایه ضعیفی داره، این صنعت اصلا حتی وجود خارجی نداره، و منابع و اساتید مربوطه هم وجود ندارند، عملا رسیدن به جایی اینجا محال ممکنه. البته بله با تلاش و کار و هوش زیاد میشه بازی های 2D با فیزیک و گرافیک ساده ساخت که نمونه هاش تو بازار و اینترنت ریخته روزی 10 تا هم بهشون اضافه میشه.

به جای وقت گذاشتن روی چیزی که نه امکاناتش رو دارید و نه حتی علمش در کشورتون مهیا هست، وقتتون رو بذارید روی مهندسی نرم افزار در گرایش های نرم افزار های تجاری یا هوش مصنوعی (خصوصا هوش مصنوعی صنعتی). بعد که انشا الله پامون به بیرون ایران رسید شاید بعد از چند سال کار و تحصیل مضاعف به جاهای عالیه برسیم.

اگر کتاب های مبانی (!) هوش مصنوعی کاربردی و مدل سازی سع بعدی (ترجیحا انتشارات O'Reilly) رو نگاه کنید می بینید که تو مقدمه کتاب ها نوشته شده : "تسلط به ++C و جبر و هندسه و آمار و احتمالات اکیدا لازم است". دیگه حساب کار رو بکنید، اگر همچین توانی رو در خودتون می بینید که فبها....

دانشجو های عزیز ایرانی ما (کلا! عموما می گم حالا نیاید 1000 تا فخش و ناسزا پست کنید!) هنوز حتی به یک ابزار و زبان برنامه نویسی تسلط ندارند، چه برسه به این کار ها. فکر میکنند مهندسی نرم افزار میشه 10 تا کتاب و 80 واحد درست دانشگاهی اخلاق اسلامی و ... و بعدشم تموم، بیل گیتس!

بعد توی کمپانی های بزرگ می بینیم که فقط یه تیم دارن که نشستن و مهندسی فایل انجام میدن. کامپانی های بازی سازی و یا محصولاتی که از فایل فرمت و فایل سیستم خاصی استفاده میکنن مهندسانی دارن که فقط و فقط کارشون همین هست.

نتیجتا عزیزانی که علاقه مند به همچین چیز هایی هستند توصیه می کنم که یا هر چه زود تر (!) برن بیرون از ایران و مشغول به تحصیل بشن و یا بی خیال قضیه بشن.

توی آمریکا چند دانشگاه بسیار معتبر و فعال وجود دارند که فقط و فقط Game Programming تدریس می کنند که حالا گرایش ها و رشته های زیادی داره. از طراحی دو بعدی و Conceptual Art Design گرفته تا فیزیک و کد نویسی و غیره. معروف ترین دانشگاهشون هم DigiPen هست که می تونید توی Google پیداش کنید و اطلاعاتی دربارش بخونید. این دانشگاه فارغ التخصیلانش به محض فارغ التحصیلی در کمپانی های معتبر آمریکا و اروپا شروع به کار میکنند. الگوریتم های هوش مصنوعی بازی جدید  Assassin's Creed از کمپانی Ubi Soft که خیلی هم گل کرد کار یک دانشجوی 21 ساله امریکایی بود. و بسیاری تکنولوژی ها و تکنیک های دیگه.

موفق باشید!

----------


## saied_hacker

ببخشید با با شرمنده ...

یعنی نمیشه به دروس دانشگاه و ای بوکها یه کاری کرد ؟

این یعنی اینکه ما پیشرفت نی کنیم در این زمینه مگر اینکه پول داشته باشیم کارهام تخصصی بشه درسته؟

----------


## kochol

سلام
این چیزهایی که گفتی درست ولی برای کسانی که می خواهند unreal 3 بسازن همه که از اول نمیان یه بازی مثل Assassin's Creed بسازن اونها هم باور کن از بازی ها 2 بعدی مثل تتریس شروع می کنند و به اونجا می رسن.

من بازی Assassin's Creed رو تا اخر رفتم و  شاید تقریبا حدود 500 نفر تو این بازی همکاری داشتن.

این همه بازی های 2 بعدی و 3 بعدی ساده که ساخته می شه رو چی میگی مگه اونها رو کسی بازی نمی کنه.

من فکر کنم اولین ضعف بر می گرده  به برنامه نویسای ما مگه نه مدل سازی و انیمیشن رو می شه یه کاریش کرد.

----------


## mostafa_C

البته مدلسازی و انیمیشن هم زیاد برای این کار آسون نیست. (البته شما استاد بنده ای)
ولی هر کسی (که آشنایی با مثلاً مایا داره) نمی تونه با کمترین وجوه و نقاط یه مدل عالی رو بسازه که سرعت ندر در بازی رو پایین نیاره.
بر عکس، چیزی که کشور ما خیلی کم داره همین طراح دوبعدی و سه بعدی هستش. اصلاً راحت پیدا نمیشن افرادی که با پول کمی به یه بازی ساز (برنامه نویس) در این زمینه کمک کنند.
البته من هم تمام صحبت های *CodeMasterX* رو قبول ندارم.

----------


## Nima_NF

در تایید صحبت های kochol ، تنها موردی که در کشور با مشکل نداریم پیدا کردن افراد حرفه ای و نیمه حرفه ای در زمینه طراحی 3D هست. من از همان روزهای اول افتتاح سایت www.cgtalk.com  در آنجا به عنوان یک طراح سه بعدی حضور داشتم و در تمام این سال ها شاهد حضور صدها ایرانی از سراسر کشور در مسابقات همان سایت بودم،
افرادی که توانستند بین هزاران هنرمند از سراسر دنیا مقام دوم یک دوره از مسابقات بسیار سخت و مقام های 6 و 7 را در سایر دوره مسابقات بدست بیاورند. حتی در این سال ها برای چندین ماه دعوت به همکاری در پروژه های طراحی سه بعدی در سایر کشور ها نیز شدند که نشاندهنده پتانسیل بالای این افراد می باشد.

شما نباید انتظار داشته باشید با یک درخواست همکاری بدون حقوق و مزایا این افراد کار و زندگی و شغل کنونی خود را رها کنند ، چرا که حقوق و امنیت شغلی در درجه اول برای افراد مد نظر هست. که بله این مورد از طریق سرمایه گذاری و تضمین مالی به راحتی حل خواهد شد.

در هر حال بزرگترین مشکل در حال حاضر *وجود تحریم ها* *و نبود قانون کپی رایت* می باشد؛
توسعه بازی امری کاملا تخصصی هست و افراد نیز هزینه تخصص خود را می گیرند ؛ چه افرادی که طراح 3 بعدی هستند (از جمله خودم که سال ها برای تسلط بر روی اینگونه نرم افزار ها وقت و هزینه صرف کردم) و چه برنامه نویسان در این حوزه (که در این مورد هم شما و هم من به عنوان برنامه نویسان در این زمینه به طور کامل از آن ها اطلاع داریم).

لذا چطور می توان بدون تضمین برگشت سرمایه و بدون publisher امن  و بدون برنامه ریزی، صد ها میلیون تومان را برای توسعه حرفه ای و در ابعاد وسیع از بین برد ؟
مسلما هرگز نمی توان در آمد 50 برابری فروش هر نسخه بازی و تعداد فروش آن را در سایر کشور ها با مبلغ 1000 تومانی آن در کشور مقایسه کرد ، همانطور که سختی و هزینه این کار به تنهایی ارزش فروش در داخل کشور را ندارد، 
بر همین اساس در حال حاضر بازی های تجاری/حرفه ای اگر هم ساخته شوند به صورت مخفیانه و فروش آن از طریق بازرگانان فعال در سایر کشور ها انجام می شود و حتی بدون عرضه و فروش آن در داخل ایران. (که شخصا از انتشار چندین بازی برای سایر کشور ها به جز ایران اطلاع دارم)

این ها را برای آن سری از دوستان تازه کار گفتم ، که بگم بله این کار شدنی هست، اما روش فروش بین المللی آن (که هدف اصلی بازی سازی حرفه ای هست) باید کاملا برنامه ریزی شده باشد و از یکی از طرق ضد تحریمی و در عین حال تضمین شده باشد.

----------


## توسعه نویس

مسئله ساخت بازی دارای عقبه وسیعی و حجیمی میباشد که در دید اول این عقبه سنگین چشم افرادی که از بیرون به آن نگاه می کنند ( مانند جناب CodeMasterX - البته بی احترامی نشوند استاد ما هستند) را می ترساند. اما باید هر مسئله پیچیده ای را ابتدا تجزیه کرد و سپس آنرا حل کرد. من هم وقتی به این موضوع بصورت یکپارچه نگاه می کنم، تمام امیدم انگار یخ می بندد. ولی وقتی منابع، توانایی ها، ظرفیتها، و از همه مهمتر این انگیزه های سرسخت را می بینم جان تازه ای می گیرم.

اگر این دنیای پرهزینه و پر از تخصص ساخت بازی را به چندین بخش تجزیه کنید ، می بینید که به راحتی قابل حل می باشد:
از نظر منابع تخصصی باید بگویم ما شکر خدا هیچی کم نداریم. حتی می توانیم پیچیده ترین محاسبات شیبه سازی را می توانیم طراحی کنیم. حتما نباید یک برنامه نویس ریاضی دان هم باشد. جوانان دیگری هم هستند که این تخصص ها را دارند و فقط باید به گروه ها راه داده شوند. مدرک هم همین جوانان المپیادی که هر سال مدال های طلا را در دنیا جارو می کنند و به ایران می آورند. من خودم یک همکلاسی داشتم که طی 4 سال همزمان دو تا لیسانس ریاضیات گرفته و الان برای خیلی از جاهای حساس الگوریتم طراحی میکنه.
از نظر منابع آموزشی و مرجع هم کم که نداریم، تازه اضافی هم داریم. البته بسیاری از اینها در قالب ebook هستند که از کتابهای مرجع انگلیسی گرفته شدند. من خودم بیش از 100 کتاب رو روی dvd ریختم، که از ریاضیات 3 بعدی و محاسبات بازی گرفته تا هوش مصنوعی و OpenGL و ساخت انجین و ... را شامل میشود. فقط باید خوانده شود. این دانشگاه های خارجی هم که از مریخ دانش نیاورده اند که. همین فناوری های موجود در دنیا هست که آکادمیک شده. تازه اگر به سایت nvidia یک نگاه بندازید می بینید که فناوری های جدید تری آمده (مثل CUDA) که هنوز آکادمیک هم نشده.  نه آنها خیلی باهوشند و نه ما خیلی پپه!
باز هم می گویم حتما نباید یک نفر برنامه نویس اندازه صد نفر هندوانه از روی زمین بردارد.
اما تمام مشکلی که ما داریم و دوستان هم گفتند عدم وجود کپی رایت هست، که قانونش چندین ساله توی مجلس تصویب شده ولی برای اجراش هی امروز و فردا می کنند. یک بار فلان شخص مسئول میگه مه تا دو ماه دیگه اجرا میشه و بعد شونصد ماه میگذرد و صدا از هیچ کس در نمیاد. باز روز از نو روزی از نو.

اگر کپی رایت باشد مشکل سرمایه گذاری حل میشه و اونوقت در ایران هم این سیکل عظیم ساخت بازی بوجود می آید. باور کنید اگه برگشت سرمایه و سود وجود داشته باشه میروم و تو خیابون گدایی می کنم و با درآمد روزی بیش از صدهزارتومانی گدایی میام و سرمایه گذاری میکنم.!

الان باید منابعی رو که در دسترس داریم و کم هم نیست رو به زبان فارسی برگردانیم و کسانی که به انگلیسی مسلط ترند می توانند کمک شایانی کنند.

----------


## mhzero

زبان معروف وبسیار قدرتمندی که برای ساخت بازیهای رایانهای استفاده میشود یکی از زبانهای خانواده c بخصوص C++‎ است .

----------


## mhzero

بعد هم به نظر من البته فقط به نظر من ما مشکلات نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری بسیار زیادی در کشور داریم که بهتر است ابتدا به حل ان مشکلات بپردازیم .
همه میدانند پس خوب است من هم بدانم که ساخت بازیهای رایانه ای هیچ سودی در بخش تکنولوژی مورد نیاز کنونی این کشور ندارد اینقدر در زمینه علم رایانه متاسفانه از دنیا عقب هستم که بهتر کارهایی را که زودتر ما را در زمینه این علم شگرف به انها نزدیک و یا حتی از انها جلوتر میبرد انجام دهیم نه به فکر انجام کارهای جانبی مثل ساخت بازیهای رایانه ای و ازاین قبیل کارهای متفرقه باشیم. :متفکر:

----------


## Felony

> بعد هم به نظر من البته فقط به نظر من ما مشکلات نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری بسیار زیادی در کشور داریم که بهتر است ابتدا به حل ان مشکلات بپردازیم .
> همه میدانند پس خوب است من هم بدانم که ساخت بازیهای رایانه ای هیچ سودی در بخش تکنولوژی مورد نیاز کنونی این کشور ندارد اینقدر در زمینه علم رایانه متاسفانه از دنیا عقب هستم که بهتر کارهایی را که زودتر ما را در زمینه این علم شگرف به انها نزدیک و یا حتی از انها جلوتر میبرد انجام دهیم نه به فکر انجام کارهای جانبی مثل ساخت بازیهای رایانه ای و ازاین قبیل کارهای متفرقه باشیم.


به هیچ وجه با شما موافق نیستم دوست عزیز این رو میدونی که باهوشترین افراد دنیا ایرانی ها هستند ؟ تنها مشکلی که ما ایرانی ها داریم اینه که از هوشم به موقع و به جا و به درستی استفاده نمیکنیم و گر نه دار و ندار دنیا برای ایرانه چیزی هست که تو دنیا ساخته شده باشه ایرانی جماعت تو پروژه اش سهیم نبوده باشه ؟

مثلا همین نرم افزار میدونی که ویندوز Xp رو مایکروسافت با 5736 نفر پرسنل تولید کرد که 14 نفر از گروه اصلی تحقیقات و برنامه نویسیش ایرانی بودند ؟
آیا میدونی که یکی از اصلی ترین افراد و پرسنل ناسا ایرانی هست ؟ >>> لینک منبع
براتون بالا یه نمونه لینک گزاشتم که فکر نکنید از خودم میگم این هارو .

پس ما هیچی کم نداریم از کشورهای دیگه .

----------


## complexcoding

> سلام
> 
> 
> خیلی ممنون از نظرتون.
> اول که می خواستم که رو لینوکس ببرم اصلا نمی دونستم که باید چی کار کنم ولی با کمک دوستم هم با لینوکس بیشتر اشنا شدم و هم تونستم پورت لینوکس KGE رو بنویسم.
> 
> تیم ما هم داره روز به روز بزرگتر و پیشرفته تر (از نظر فنی افراد گروه) می شه به طوری که یک نفر برای پورت کردن KGE به لینوکس داریم البته روی قسمت های دیگه که بیشتر مربوط به هسته انجین هست کار می کنه.
> 
> برای نسخه 0.0.6 هم یه عالمه کد نویشتیم و هنوز هم یه عالمه مونده که بنویسیم باید بگم که نسخه 0.0.6 قابل اطمینان ترین نسخه KGE خواهد بود و قابلیت رندر صحنه های بزرگ را خواهد داشت.


سلام می خواستم بدونم شما برای رسیدن به این سطح برنامه هایی مثل دوز و شطرنج  و مینچ و... رو نوشتید بعد وارد این مرحله شدید من سی شارپ کار می کنم خوشحال می شم به این بخش بیاین و به من کمک کنید :https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?267675

----------


## pswin.pooya

> سلام می خواستم بدونم شما برای رسیدن به این سطح برنامه هایی مثل دوز و  شطرنج  و مینچ و... رو نوشتید بعد وارد این مرحله شدید من سی شارپ کار می  کنم خوشحال می شم به این بخش بیاین و به من کمک کنید :


حتی به نوشتن این برنامه ها هم فکر نکردن. الان دارن روی یه پروژه درست و حسابی کار می کنن:

http://sourenagames.com/

----------


## gbg

حالا چرا دعوا میگیرین؟
این بحث ها به جایی نمیرسه
خیلی چیزها کمه ، ناقصه ، پول نیست، گرافیست خوب نیست ، داستان جالب نیست ، هوش مصنوعی ضعیف ، فیزیک صفر ، برنامه نویس خوب کم و ...
کلا بی خیال  :گریه:  ، بیان یه برنامه حسابداری ، انباری ، حقوق دستمزدی و ... بنویسیم با DirectX و صدای سه بعدی و زبان برنامه نویسی سی و اسکریپت سی شارپ و ...
 :بامزه:

----------


## khorzu

در مورد CSharp و پورت به linux اگه Mono رو سرچ کنید به نتیجه های خوبی میرسید. Unity هم با Mono کار می کنه. من چند مدت پیش یکم باهاش ور رفتم اما نتایج رضایت بخش نبود. یعنی اون توقعاتی که من داشتم رو ندیدم توش البته داکیومنت درست و حسابی نداشت.

----------

